# The Shire to Mordor directions



## NewJeffCT (May 3, 2012)

This was funny - from George Takei's Facebook page -

go to google maps, put location A as The Shire and location B as Mordor, then click on the "walking directions" sign and then "get directions"


----------



## Mercutio01 (May 3, 2012)

I just tried it myself. It even gave me a map from Voorhees NJ (about an hour west of where I live) to someplace in Philadelphia.


----------



## Herschel (May 3, 2012)

We could not calculate directions between *465 Northwest Chehalis Avenue, Chehalis, WA 98532* and *Kooltuin 8, 1811 MG Alkmaar, Netherlands*.


----------



## El Mahdi (May 3, 2012)

Finally some useful information from the internet...


----------



## NewJeffCT (May 3, 2012)

interesting - it works for me.

You need to look at the "use caution" box in yellow.


----------



## NewJeffCT (May 3, 2012)

Mercutio01 said:


> I just tried it myself. It even gave me a map from Voorhees NJ (about an hour west of where I live) to someplace in Philadelphia.




It worked for you - just look at the yellow box


----------



## Mercutio01 (May 3, 2012)

NewJeffCT said:


> It worked for you - just look at the yellow box



Yeah, I wasn't saying that it didn't work. I was saying that it DID work and even gave me a map, which I found funny because Mordor is apparently somewhere in Philadelphia.


----------



## NewJeffCT (May 3, 2012)

The first time I did it, I got directions from a place called The Shire in the UK.  The second time, I got directions to a place called Mordor Tattoo, which is in Washington state.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 3, 2012)

I tried it, and it worked for me, at first I forgot to click walking directions, which is important, apparently you can also get walking directions from New York to japan (you do have to kayak about 4,000 miles to get there, though, so I wouldn't advise it


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 3, 2012)

Oddly, when taking a car the other direction-- China to Japan-- one has to use a jetski rather than a kayak:
[sblock]





[/sblock](Not that this has nothing to do with The Shire or Mordor, however!)


----------



## MarkB (May 4, 2012)

Theo R Cwithin said:


> Oddly, when taking a car the other direction-- China to Japan-- one has to use a jetski rather than a kayak:




It's a matter of practicality. A walker can readily enough carry a small collapsible kayak, but to transport a jetski a car is preferable.

The tricky part is to correctly configure the coupling/floatation hook-up for the car so that you can safely tow it with the jetski.


----------



## El Mahdi (May 5, 2012)

If you also put wheels on it, a peddle-boat would do the trick...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 5, 2012)

El Mahdi said:


> If you also put wheels on it, a peddle-boat would do the trick...




This is actually a fairly decent idea for an amphibious vehicle, just change the paddle boat so that turning the pedals also turns the wheels and (assuming you have the leg-power) you can go anywhere.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 5, 2012)

There is apparently a place called "Shire Apartments" in Portland. From here to "Mordor Tattoo" isn't really that far by Giant Eagle.


----------



## El Mahdi (May 5, 2012)

TarionzCousin said:


> There is apparently a place called "Shire Apartments" in Portland. From here to "Mordor Tattoo" isn't really that far by Giant Eagle.




Yeah, but the new baggage fees will bankrupt you...


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 6, 2012)

El Mahdi said:


> Yeah, but the new baggage fees will bankrupt you...



Don't you mean the Baggins fees?


----------



## Rogue765 (May 9, 2012)

Why do they have you walking from Seattle to Hawaii, when it would be a shorter walk from San Diego?


----------



## El Mahdi (May 10, 2012)

Rogue765 said:


> Why do they have you walking from Seattle to Hawaii, when it would be a shorter walk from San Diego?




But still just as wet.


----------



## NewJeffCT (May 11, 2012)




----------



## El Mahdi (May 12, 2012)

<!-- google_ad_section_start(weight=ignore) -->fizagul44<!-- google_ad_section_end --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_5907435", true); </SCRIPT> 
_has no status. _


*Registered User*

Join Date: May 2012
Posts: 4 



Novice (Lvl 1) 

Spambot reported.


----------

